# Anyone trained with Dorian Yates?



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking for something cool to do on my birthday and Dorian does personal training in birmingham.

Anyone done a session with him? or another pro?

Interested to know what sort of cost i can expect to pay...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Not trained with him (yet) but a session with him costs about £80 IIRC.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

my mate did.....thinks its £160 per hour......I need a session in Temple gym again....not been in ages


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I saw him in a video,cost me a tenner.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gearchange said:


> I saw him in a video,cost me a tenner.


cause watching videos always bangs the size on pmsl


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i heard a session was close to £250


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Uriel said:


> cause watching videos always bangs the size on pmsl


You know it mate,a good video ,sofa and pizza will always slam on some serious poundage :tongue:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Very mixed feedback on prices and of course gearchange being a dick 

I was thinking around a hundred so i'll just see what he comes back with, not till december so would be a long way off anyway


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.dorianyatesnutrition.co.uk/dorian-yates/personal-training/

Let us know the costings when you get a reply. I'm interested in this too, time being the issue.

Edit - can see above that you've probably already done this.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

no thanks I'm not suicidal :laugh: starts at ~7 min


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

why don't you and a group of mates pay a tenner each...then when Dorian is training with you, they can come in and use the machines around you's


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> http://www.dorianyatesnutrition.co.uk/dorian-yates/personal-training/
> 
> Let us know the costings when you get a reply. I'm interested in this too, time being the issue.
> 
> Edit - can see above that you've probably already done this.


Literally just filled out the form mate 

I'll PM you the cost out of courtesy to him when he comes back


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> why don't you and a group of mates pay a tenner each...then when Dorian is training with you, they can come in and use the machines around you's


or just go there with a gun ... when he asks for the money wip it out he will no the deal


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> no thanks I'm not suicidal :laugh: starts at ~7 min


**** training legs lol

i'd probably do chest as it's my most lagging part. Or back which is my favourite.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

make sure you bring bottled water


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> make sure you bring bottled water


Don't they have taps? lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Don't they have taps? lol


You try telling Dorian to drink tap water.

I dare you


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> You try telling Dorian to drink tap water.
> 
> I dare you


lol i'm curious now.

explain?


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> lol i'm curious now.
> 
> explain?


Dorian thinks the government puts stuff in the water to control your mind!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> lol i'm curious now.
> 
> explain?


Dorian is 'aware'. That's why. Fluride and a number of other things apparantly. I'm sharp as a nail so i obviously must be immune to the **** they put in it lol


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Just stick the prices in here

Its not an illegal download of a book of his

Saying you're not posting the price as a courtesy but will happily pm it doesn't make much sense tbh


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Dorian thinks the government puts stuff in the water to control your mind!!


lol clearly knows something we dont


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd also be interested in the cost. Pm me too?


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Would also like to know how would I go about this ?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Just stick the prices in here
> 
> Its not an illegal download of a book of his
> 
> Saying you're not posting the price as a courtesy but will happily pm it doesn't make much sense tbh


It's more that he's entitled to change the price whenever he feels like


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Uriel said:


> cause watching videos always bangs the size on pmsl


Do you think you are going to get bigger just by having a training session with him?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Zurg said:


> I'd also be interested in the cost. Pm me too?


Pop on his website mate and send in a request.

I havent got a response yet so no idea on cost


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> *Dorian is 'aware'. *That's why. Fluride and a number of other things apparantly. I'm sharp as a nail so i obviously must be immune to the **** they put in it lol


Yes, thats right, he is no longer a "sheeple", he has "woken up".


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Someone just post the price when you get a reply


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:



> Do you think you are going to get bigger just by having a training session with him?


Not at all, i want a critique on my form, thoughts on progression etc.

I'm never going to be a top bodybuilder but i'd like to be the best version of myself i can


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Someone just post the price when you get a reply


Your going to do well here. I can tell


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Not at all, i want a critique on my form, thoughts on progression etc.
> 
> I'm never going to be a top bodybuilder but i'd like to be the best version of myself i can


My post wasn't aimed at you mate it was the guy commenting on someone watching his video.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not that keen to train just nosey on the price. Wouldn't want to waste anyone's time asking the question without intent to train.

Could you film before and after if you go?

I think we'd get a chuckle out if it


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> My post wasn't aimed at you mate it was the guy commenting on someone watching his video.


sorry thought it was ha - Still valid point though


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Your going to do well here. I can tell


What difference does it make to you if this forum know the price he charges for training ?

How is that negatively impacting Dorian ?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Zurg said:


> I'm not that keen to train just nosey on the price. Wouldn't want to waste anyone's time asking the question without intent to train.
> 
> Could you film before and after if you go?
> 
> I think we'd get a chuckle out if it


i'll be filming the whole thing if i do it lol

minute 1-4 stretching

minute 5 - 60 throwing up


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> i'll be filming the whole thing if i do it lol
> 
> minute 1-4 stretching
> 
> minute 5 - 60 throwing up


He probably wont let u record


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

watch his videos first and learn what you think you can lift with his style of lifting and different techniques, so you can actually get a proper session out of it instead of paying £100 of time just to try to work out new weights for different style of lifting. when i tried DY training my lifts got really messed up on weights for a month


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Big ape said:


> He probably wont let u record


Fair point actually, i have seen a few training clips of him with people so will have to see.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> watch his videos first and learn what you think you can lift with his style of lifting and different techniques, so you can actually get a proper session out of it instead of paying £100 of time just to try to work out new weights for different style of lifting. when i tried DY training my lifts got really messed up on weights for a month


Being lazy without searching but what's the difference in his style?

Will do some video watching tonight.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Being lazy without searching but what's the difference in his style?
> 
> Will do some video watching tonight.


high intensity is how i seen. warm up, mid weight, possible second mid weight on some bigger exercises, one heavy set focusing on full neg control and contraction for 6-10 reps. all with 1 min rest in between. it was ****ing solid at first.

he is a fan of just doing whats needed by the looks of things too, like his BB row, its small but fully uses the muscle instead of the giant swing alot fo people use


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> high intensity is how i seen. warm up, mid weight, possible second mid weight on some bigger exercises, one heavy set focusing on full neg control and contraction for 6-10 reps. all with 1 min rest in between. it was ****ing solid at first.
> 
> he is a fan of just doing whats needed by the looks of things too, like his BB row, its small but fully uses the muscle instead of the giant swing alot fo people use


Fair mate, i'm guilty of doing too many sets + Reps i think.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

For an hours training I bet you won't see much change out of £150


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

BetterThanYou said:


> no thanks I'm not suicidal :laugh: starts at ~7 min


I watched that recently. Gives him a beasting. Haha.

I remember an interview with Dorian where he said he'd trained with some big lump of fella (think he was 20+ stone) at his gym because the guy fancied a crack at it. Afterwards - while puking - he said "If that's what it takes to be Mr O, I don't want to be!" To which Dorian replied "Don't worry, you won't be". Haha.

The fact is that many people train with what they perceive as intensity, but this fella takes it to another level. If it wasn't for all the spiritual and conspiracy stuff he spouts, I think I'd have a bit of a man crush going on. :lol:


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> If it wasn't for all the spiritual and conspiracy stuff he spouts, I think I'd have a bit of a man crush going on. :lol:


Where can I watch his conspiracy spiritual material for the lulz please?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> I watched that recently. Gives him a beasting. Haha.
> 
> I remember an interview with Dorian where he said he'd trained with some big lump of fella (think he was 20+ stone) at his gym because the guy fancied a crack at it. Afterwards - while puking - he said "If that's what it takes to be Mr O, I don't want to be!" To which Dorian replied "Don't worry, you won't be". Haha.
> 
> The fact is that many people train with what they perceive as intensity, but this fella takes it to another level. If it wasn't for all the spiritual and conspiracy stuff he spouts, I think I'd have a bit of a man crush going on. :lol:


lol similiar thing but some girls in the office were banging on about how disgusting female BB's are.

One of them shouted i'd never want to be like that and i said "dont worry you never will be"

Good old arnie quotes


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Zurg said:


> Where can I watch his conspiracy spiritual material for the lulz please?


I cant find anything but this is nice, everyone should watch it, the full version :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

banzi said:


> Do you think you are going to get bigger just by having a training session with him?


stick up a pic big guy and we'll see what your packing before I answer


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Big ape said:


> i heard a session was close to £250


depends on the "extras"


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Zurg said:


> Where can I watch his conspiracy spiritual material for the lulz please?


Search for 'Into the Shadow' on YouTube. Great interview (about 1 hour and 45 mins long though, but well worth it) he talks about this stuff for the last half hour or so though. Highly recommend you watch the whole thing.

Love the bit where he talks about drugs being in all sports and that if you took them all out, the winner would still be the winner, just not at the same stats, because it's about training, dedication and genetics. I totally agree.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

BetterThanYou said:


> I cant find anything but this is nice, everyone should watch it, the full version :thumbup1:


That's a clip from what i just mentioned. Great interview.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Uriel said:


> stick up a pic big guy and we'll see what your packing before I answer


----------



## Normsky (Aug 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> View attachment 157575


Is nice!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Search for 'Into the Shadow' on YouTube. Great interview (about 1 hour and 45 mins long though, but well worth it) he talks about this stuff for the last half hour or so though. Highly recommend you watch the whole thing.
> 
> Love the bit where he talks about drugs being in all sports and that if you took them all out, the winner would still be the winner, just not at the same stats, because it's about training, dedication and genetics. I totally agree.


Yep this interview is actually brilliant, saw this a while ago.

I'd also love to know what he charges; I'm always game for a disgusting training sesh haha.. I reckon it would be invaluable. Might consider it some day.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> View attachment 157575


Fair lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> I cant find anything but this is nice, everyone should watch it, the full version :thumbup1:


Proper interesting, good link


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

kristina said:


> Yep this interview is actually brilliant, saw this a while ago.
> 
> I'd also love to know what he charges; I'm always game for a disgusting training sesh haha.. I reckon it would be invaluable. Might consider it some day.


You could very well be the perfect woman, Kristina. Haha.

Pack a sick bag if you go though.


----------



## Tyson73 (May 8, 2013)

My mate has trained with him twice this year,think he said it was between £150 and £200 for a session,first time he trained legs he punished the **** out of him made him throw up second time he trained shoulders he went a bit easier on him for that,He loved it said its worth every penny especially just for the little bits of knowledge and tips on training he got from him,he is booking another session for later this year i hope he makes him hurl again :lol:


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

im 100% sure a lad from here had one and said it was the best thing ever. 120£ sounds right... but i think the guy that did it went for a weekend for 340£ iirc. do a quick thread search. the guy that did it said he was def going back


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

In for the price :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I enquired a while ago it was £200 a session.

A few of my members have been there and mixed reviews. Personally I don't train super heavy so not my type of training. Id prefer Charles Glass or Milos Sarcev.

I've trained with Phil Learney as well. That's well worth the session. Thankfully he's my mate so didn't pay the fee but I would if I had a lagging body part I wanted a different view on.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

Did you train there yet? Got any clips?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Zurg said:


> Did you train there yet? Got any clips?


Just in case it's missed - @FlunkyTurtle


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Just in case it's missed - @FlunkyTurtle


Cheers Richard mate!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

You actually don't get a reply directly from him it's his PA. And she will tell you availability and cost, I'm sure last time I enquired it was between £150-£250 a session OR a full 5 days for £500... Pretty sure it was that.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you train with him or just at his gym?


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Do you train with him or just at his gym?


I would think for that money you'd train with him. I know I wouldn't be happy turning up at Temple Gym and some no mark was there to take u through a workout. You pay that money to go to train with a 6x Mr Olympia.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

"The cost is £200 ppph or £150 ppph if you take a training partner along.

Let me know if you are still interested

Thank you

"

That was the reply I got to train with him this May around the bodypower event


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Never got a reply lads which is a bit dissapointing


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Never got a reply lads which is a bit dissapointing


How strange... how long ago did you enquire?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

kristina said:


> How strange... how long ago did you enquire?


1st September :/


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> 1st September :/


Damn that's so odd... it's all still advertised on his website; I bet you'll receive a response at some ridiculously later stage...


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Never got a reply lads which is a bit dissapointing


Count yourself lucky i could think of better ways of ****in £150+ in an hour


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

kristina said:


> Damn that's so odd... it's all still advertised on his website; I bet you'll receive a response at some ridiculously later stage...


Just in time for my birthday next year lol


----------



## Clone (Oct 4, 2014)

The wife got me a session with him a few years back. Was well worth it and only cost £100 back then


----------

